# Custom audio setup



## bickmade (Aug 16, 2002)

I'm looking for ideas for how my trunk should be setup for my sub 2 amps and 1 farad cap. Can some one send me some links or some threads that have some pics on it?


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Audio question in the Cosmetic section - tisk tisk.

Off to Audio it goes.


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

This is one of my favorites.

http://www.sounddomain.com/member_p...l_brand_query=model=Sentra&tree=Nissan Sentra


----------

